# Is Tom Lenny the best stump fiddler of the 21st Century?



## Guest

After watching this video you'll wonder why I even bothered to ask...






Watch for the 1:40 mark to see the most amazing "dancing whilst stump fiddling" sequence that you'll ever see in your life.

I really should have posted this one in "Classical Music" - they appreciate talent there...


----------

